# Blank Clothing labels for DIY design



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a supplier for blank clothing labels when I can transfer my own design on to?

of what material I can buy to make my own.


----------



## Upful Creations (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey how are you. I like to buy yards of canvas i use hemp or organic because of my customer base. I print thirty or forty little labels on a canvas that sits on a 24 x 20 over size platent. then after they are cured I cut em out to size and sex them onto a tag-less shirt or hole punch em into a tag on the sleeve with a little puncher gun. does that make sense hopefully it helps. cheers 
JLR! from Upful Creations Studios


----------



## fidzkam (Jan 14, 2008)

check this out... i haven't used it.. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lU2eCHTrCE[/media]


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

fidzkam said:


> check this out... i haven't used it.. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lU2eCHTrCE[/media]


Great expensive way to DIY your own labels. You get that machine you need to start a labeling service. 

To the OP, I was looking at doing my own as well but I found through my research it would be easier to get a company that has the expensive machines to make them and sew them on yourself. By the time I found and purchased the material I needed and wasted time trying to put my image on the material, a professional company could have knocked them out.
Might not be as cheap as you would like but you will have a nice professional label to add to your garments.


----------



## senta (Sep 6, 2014)

Maybe you should order your labels here: Fabric labels and custom tags for clothing


----------

